# Hips still hurting after a fall



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

it sounds like a nerve problem. that happened to me sorta when i fell off a beam at a training day. my legs would give out on me when i tried to stand up after sitting down for a while and i would get really bad pains in my legs and hips if i sat down for awhile. i ended up going to the chiropractor but they said it was just something that would have to heal on its own.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Start with your GP, who will most likely send you for x-rays (which should have been done when this happened.....but that ship has sailed) and decide where to go from there. You may very well have broken hip, pelvis or both. PLEASE go to the MD sooner, not later. It has already been too long.


----------

